# Ferrets!



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

So, I might not be able to get rats...
My family might have an old ferret cage somewhere, however, and I could possibly get a ferret if we still have the cage and if I save up the money. I'll only be able to get one, and my mother actually likes ferrets (she doesn't like rats, sooo...this is a plus).

Anybody else have/plan on getting ferrets? Feel free to post pictures and such.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

That's funny that your mom likes ferrets but not rats. I had a pair of ferrets years ago. They are like no other pet on earth. They're inquisitive to the Nth degree. Holy smokes they just don't give up when they put their mind to something. If I had to recommend that a room be "proofed" for one animal or another... DEFINITELY ferret proof. You've got to know where all of your possessions are, and you'd have to be willing to search all over if something turns up missing. And it's gonna happen. In my experience they're much more mischievous than rats, and since they're larger, they can get more done. 

But, they're so much fun when you're ready to play. They actually can play and wrestle with you, unlike rats. I never considered any kind of training when we had ours, but the word is that they're just as trainable as rats. And if you have a friendly dog or cat, they'll probably get along... and that interaction is hilarious too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey, don't give up on getting rats if you really want them. I continuously bugged my mother on and off for three years, no kidding, before I got mine. She hated them at first, now she definitely acknowledges they are cute, and very intelligent. It takes convincing to break down a nasty stereotype but it is definitely possible. 

Anyways, I researched ferrets before rats, and yea, they are tons of work. They need ear and teeth cleaning and regular vet appointments and shots and they also need playtime often, just like rats. I have never viewed ferrets as a "cage" pet, but a pet that is out of their cage most of the time and goes back in when absolutely necessary. However, they are rewarding pets to have, and yes they are troublemakers, they know it and love it. If you get one, expect to put a lot of time and money into it! They are much more demanding than rats.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why are you going for ferrets over rats?
I just worry because they are a lot more work than rats; they have costlier medical care (they like dogs need yearly check-ups/vaccines and have worse health conditions), they do have a muskier natural scent, and do require more time with you. In my opinion, ferrets also do best in pairs especially if you can only let them out the minimum 3 hours a day.


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

I know, I know. I'd love rats, but I'd also love a ferret.
I know ferrets cost more (all in all; not just one single price, I mean as in vet, cleaning, etc.), need more attention, room needs to be more "ferret-proof" as they love to steal things light-weight and/or shiny...They're more like dogs or cats.
Rats are easier to take care of, less money spent, less attention needed, and less mischievous. They're like dogs but low-maintenance.

I really can't decide on either; I've had mixed views.
I know it's going to be easier to get a ferret and that I'd settle for it, but I know that'd it take a while to get rats and I'd also settle for it.
I'm not trying to take a short-cut, I just really, really can't decide; I'll make a final decision soon is all I know, after as much studying as I can do.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree with Xerneas -- I wouldn't consider them caged animals either. They're much to large to be able to move around as much as they'd want to... even in one of those ferret nation cages. And they have much more energy than they could burn in a cage. 
Rats are small enough, and appreciate seclusion and comfort enough, to live in their large cages for extended periods. 

They do live longer, too. Much longer. So that's something to consider when it comes to health and treatment. 

By no means am I trying to dissuade you from getting ferrets, I think it's just important to know the cons of ownership because the pros are quite obvious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ferrets are much more long-term, due to their life span. They are extremely hard to rehome as well if anything changes. They also were domesticated to kill rats so cross ownership is very risky.

It really depends on your life style. I did not get ferrets because I cannot afford the yearly visits that are mandatory, not counting emergencies. I also couldn't ferret proof my home, due to dogs; not to mention as a student with a job I just don't have the same energy level as they demand for hours a day. I don't like meeting minimum requirements in pet care, so while I was sure I could let the ferrets run free alone for a couple hours a day there wasn't interaction :/


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I had two. One sable and one albino. Those are the only color variants actually. The albino was a boy, his name was Bear. The other was a much smaller girl named Spaz. Ya, she was a lunatic. They were very stereotypical in their demeanors. Bear was soooo laid back when being handled and he loved a good petting. Spaz was energetic and passed it along to Bear when they explored. Unless it was her bedtime, she was nonstop even when we handled her. 

I don't remember the details any more, but one was obviously fixed before we got them. They lived together for many years and babies was never even a thought. They got along swimmingly and always stayed together when they were running around the house (causing problems). 

One of their weirdest habits that I read is common to most ferrets is that they like to lick soap. Strange huh. They also like to chew on rubber. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not trying to dissuade you, either. I think we all know how wonderful ferrets are as individuals. Before we gush about them, we just need to drag ourselves through the ferret cons. Most ferrets live happier if they have "open cage" homes, where they nap in their cage and poo in it, but whenever they want they can come out and play -- they sleep 18 hours a day, and those aren't straight hours. They wake sleep wake sleep.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Have you ever been around ferrets in some one's home? If not, maybe a friend or neighbor has some. Or maybe a teacher at school. 

See if you can find some one that's willing to let you hang out with them for a while and get to know them.. see what they do... and witness their oddities. And of course ask questions while you're there. You'll think of many more that you otherwise wouldn't when you interact with them. That's my biggest piece of advice for a young person interested in ferrets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like watts idea; try a shelter near you. When I went there I handled some ferrets and was surprised at how fragile they feel and their natural musk. They are also really squirmy. I realized then that ferrets wouldn't be appropriate for me until I had a place that they could have their private space to play in that had nothing to hide or get lost in.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea, not trying to dissuade you, just giving you a reminder like any old caresheet would that all animals are a responsibility and ferrets are a big one. When I wanted one I told myself I would consider him to be just like my cats and let him play outside of his cage most of the time and even keep his food outside. As a student I came to my senses and realised I wouldn't be able to give him all the time and attention he really needs but had just enough for rats. Sometimes I still wonder if I could have gotten away with keeping ferrets, but I am one of those people who looks two years into the future when I get animals and yeah it just wouldn't have worked out. Rats are expensive animals, ferrets are even more expensive, and a lot of them get dumped into shelters because people get tired of them wrecking the house or don't want to pay their vet bills etc.

Ferrets do make great pets for the people that have TIME for them. They are no easy or simple pet to take care of and I do not think they are a beginner pet by any means. If you really want some ferrets I would do as much research as you possibly can and remember to always think about the future- ferrets can live 6-8 years, maybe even more, they're a commitment but rewarding. 

Oh yeah, and they do have an odour. I know getting their glands removed can help but they do have a natural musk and sometimes can reek to the high heavens. I don't think it's absolutely nose-plug terrible but if your family isn't okay with a smelly pet I'd advise against them completely because it will not go away, you will probably grow used to it eventually but it's just their natural scent and giving them a bath will make it worse.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I considered them a few years back, but their smell is atrocious and they are quite destructive. Alot of people get them and end up wanting to abandon them after a year or so when they find out the level of commitment they require. Know what you are getting into.

That's insane that your mother likes ferrets but hates rats ?


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd like to emphasize something; ferrets CAN be destructive if they do not have established rules, boundaries, and limitations and the owner is not *attentive.*

They have the capacity to be trained and learn. To that effect, just as they can be useful for cats, get a spray bottle... or small water pistol. One that's reliable because you'll use it a lot. 
If you don't want them on a coffee table, you'll have to pick them up MANY times before they get it.. using a spray bottle is much more direct and quicker. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

The Petco near me is having a meet the ferrets thing September that I'm likely to go--I'll be able to handle them and such in that, I believe.
I know how big of a responsibility it is to own a ferret. My family has cats, and I assume ferrets are sorta like them--Need free ranging most of the time, brought to the vet often, etc.
Although I know this is going to be more of an "on-my-own", my family will probably help me a bit since they like ferrets.

And Daniel, you're supposed to wash ferrets every few months (basically around 1 - 3 times yearly), not to mention most stores sell them de-scented (they're like skunks--scent-sack thingy can be removed, but of course, they've got a natural musk).

I know rats are much easier and less of a commitment.

And yeah...my mother is a bit...odd.
She things anything smaller than a ferret with a tail is repulsive and she won't go near it...unless it's certain reptiles.
I pointed out there's the rare tailess rat; she said it was kinda cute.

I jut don't know which would be right for me.
I mean, I've got the time for a ferret; I know that they can live over 10 years with proper care. I could free-range it besides when I'm at school and when I go to bed, or when shopping or out or something, which is...around 6 or so hours. And of course, holidays like Christmas and Summer would be able to do even more free-range due to no school, staying up later, at home most of the time...

Rats would be caged besides the time I play with them, and I know they only live up to around 2 or 3 years.

I've grown up with many animals in my life; hamsters, cats, a rabbit, dogs...I've helped in feeding and stuff multiple times, and I still help feed/water cats in the morning.

My cats even steal our things sometimes so I'd be up for looking around for it.

I could free-range the ferret in a room that I don't think they'd be able to escape...Because I might be getting a new room with my sis not coming home besides every other weekend due to college, and the room, well, I'd be willing to ferret-proof it. I'd be prepared to look around as the room really isn't too big compared to other rooms in the house.

I'm willing to punish the animal, as I'm not too much of a softie; In my house we've got a couple different water bottles around.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahhh yeah the tails are always it. My mom hates the rat tails too and yet she adored all of my hamsters etc, she doesn't even mind my 3 lizards or the insects I've had before but she's scared of a peach fuzz tail. My pet sitter was also terrified of their tails. And so has nearly every person I've told I own pet rats. Quite frankly it's gotten extremely annoying to see people judging such smart and friendly animals over their tails. Their tails and feet are actually my favourite features of theirs. Whenever I see their tails sticking out of the cage or their feet I rush to take a picture lmao. 

It sounds to me like you know what you're dealing with when it comes to ferrets and the choice is up to you but also remember not to give up on ratties. They are kind of like mini ferrets, just a little less destructive and cheaper to care for. They are tons of fun to care for. I'm sure you haven't forgotten about them but my rats are my favourite out of every pet I own/have owned.


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah. Everyone in my house loves rats, except my mother...all cause the tail. She doesn't even like gerbil tails, and they're covered in fur. Most other people I know are like "Oh my god, you like rats?! They're dirty and wild and from the sewers and they've got hideous tails!"
Then when I mention a ferret people are all like "Aw, ferrets are so cute...but they smell bad."


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My sister hated rats due to their tails. Then I brought my gregarious male over and she wanted some of my babies!


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

I asked my mother if she'd even handle a rat at PetDepot. She said no.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

On the grossness scale, ferrets would rate alot higher than rats. I think you're going to have to force her to handle one and the old prejudices go away.

You seem young. Can you really say where you'll be in 6-7 years? How do you know you won't move into a place that doesn't allow ferrets? Rats short life span is both a curse and a blessing - you won't have to be taking care of them for 1/6 or 1/4 of your life. So a young person can have them and not have to think 8 years down the road.

Plus, this is a rat board. We're naturally going to be more favorable to them vs many other small pets.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just worry about college. I am assuming you aren't in it but are going to be within 6 years. Some colleges require you to live on campus for the first year; college apartments often don't allow pets due to the fickle and irresponsible nature of most college kids. :/


----------



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Story: Before I had gotten my rats I had really, really wanted a ferret. They were cute, playful and our local pet shop had one for sale. After spending hours on the computer searching everything about ferrets I couldn't make up my mind. Ferret or rats. Then my friend had two rats she didn't take care of and didn't want. I talked my mother into taking them after couple of weeks. Glad I did, rats seemed like the better choice. Except for the fact that at first my family thought they were gross. Now even my mom and my younger sister will hold and play with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

There's a college not too far that allows you to stay home rather than on campus and work there.
In a few years I might be there, but I'll still be at home if I get accepted/invited to it.

If I do get rats, of course, I'll handle them at the store...and probably put them in my mothers face and rub them on her and be like "there you're tainted already now hold them"
Either way, tere's possibilities. If the change opens up for rats quicker and closer, I'll get them. If ferrets instead of rats, well, you kow.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I owned 3 ferrets before I ever considered owning pet rats. They were wonderful, little creatures that all had amazing personalities, just like ratties can. They are intelligent, interested, and sometimes on the crazy side. They do require more medical attention then rats and are extremely prone to adrenal disease; all 3 of mine had it which is why all 3 of them were put to sleep. Also, regardless if they are descented, regardless of what you feed them, what bedding you use and how much you clean the cage; they always have an extremely unpleasant odor about them. For all the years I owned them, I tried literally everything that every forum recommended to prevent the strong scent. But nothing worked. You have to clean the cage every single day just to lessen the scent they create. Minus the medical problems and scent; they are incrediable pets.

But nothing, ever, will compare to owning pet rats. I had 3 ferrets over the course of their 7 years or so on this earth. But rats; they are a whole other, amazing story. I would not trade them for the world. They are less work, don't smell as long as you use good bedding and keep up with weekly cage cleanings. They are much more social then ferrets are to their human owners. Don't get me wrong, the ferrets were social, but nothing like my ratties are to me. Over the course of the past five years or so, I have owned 15 ratties. There was a short point where I didn't own them for almost a year. But now that they are back in my life, I would not change it for the world.

My advice to you, would be to compile information about pet rats and share them with your parents. If you really want them, don't stop and don't give up. Share information with your parents; easy care, socialization, why they make amazing pets, etc. Educate them. Most people fear what they don't understand or fear what they assume, instead of learning the real facts. So keep trying and don't get ferrets just because you can't get rats right now. Work toward what you want, because in the end, having rats in your life will be more then worth it!

And just as rivergirl10 stated, my family was the same way about the idea of rats. It was because the rumors that they heard. And the fact that they did not understand wild rats and pet rats are completely different. After my family learned that they are clean, intelligent and extremely social; they fell in love with them. My sister and I now co-own a few of the rats we have. My mother keeps an eye on them during the day and my stepdad loves when I bring them out of the cage. It goes to show you, with a little education even something 'different' can be accepted and loved.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Almost all ferrets are likely to get adrenal disease due to being descented.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting. I was not aware that the descenting process could cause an issue like that. Goes to show you that removing their scent glands for the sake of owning them as pets will cause them serious health problems later in life :l 

I googled around and found this interesting bit about adrenal disease in ferrets: 
http://www.ferretcentral.org/faq/med/adrenal.html#statistics


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

Alright, alright. I never said I would give up on rats.
I could get a ferret or a pair of rats.
Who knows yet? It depends on what it comes down to in the end...I could also hardware cloth the cage if we still have it, too.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

It sounds like you know what you're getting into with ferrets and being responsible about it, but also remember to look into the future. Even if your college WILL allow it as we grow older and we move up in grades we become more absorbed with homework and other stress. One year you may have enough time for a ferret and the next you don't. I have real experience with this as I do own a pet that my brother purchased and owned for maybe 5 months this past summer before finding out his school doesn't allow it on campus and the responsibility has been dumped on me, and it upsets me that he wouldn't consider the future beforehand. This does happen often and ferrets are time consuming so just keep this in mind and good luck with whatever you choose


----------

